# Bosnian: arebica (arabica)



## xpictianoc

Ćao! 

U zadnje vrijeme zanima me bosanska arebika i radosnao sam da li postoji neke forum ili barem blog gdje se još uvijek piše arebikom. Napravio sam čak i tipkovnicu pomoću kojoj može se pisati arebikom. 
neki primjer:

پۉزدرآو سويمآ! 
آقۉ نهقۉ ۉد وآس زنآ آرهبيقۆ وهرۉوآتنۉ يه ۆ مۉغۆچنۉستي دآ مۉ پرۉچيتآ. 

aha samo da vas podsjetim da nemam ništa protiv toga da mi ispravljate grješke


----------



## DenisBiH

Samo mala ispravka, nije arebika već arebica (ili arabica). 

Čini mi se da sam nekad naletio na neki forum gdje entuzijasti pokušavaju da pišu koristeći arebicu, ali ne bih rekao da to pismo danas iko (ili malo ko) zna aktivno koristiti osim nekih lingvista i orijentalista. Jednom sam pričao sa momcima sa Filozofskog fakulteta u Zagrebu koji su mi rekli da su na nekom seminaru imali uvod u/pregled arebice, ali pretpostavljam da je većina onih koji je poznaju koncentrirana u BiH, vjerovatno među onima koji se bave proučavanjem osmanskog perioda (historičari, lingvisti, književnici itd.).

Ovdje imaš kolekciju bosanskih tekstova iz osmanskog perioda sa verzijama na arebici i prepisima na latinicu, to je ono što meni pada na pamet.

Regularno arapsko pismo (ne arebica) se danas izučava, pored fakulteta, u nekim srednjim školama i medresama (vjerskim srednjim školama), možda i pokojoj osnovnoj školi, te u mektebima (nešto kao vanredna vjerska škola za predškolski i osnovnoškolski uzrast), tako da bi mogao sresti i nešto ljudi (među mlađim generacijama) sa dovoljno poznavanja arapskog pisma da znaju nagađati značenje teksta na arebici. Ja sam recimo isto u mektebu naučio osnove tog pisma, i onda u gimnaziji imao arapski kao jedan od jezika 4 godine (i onda na fakultetu 1 semestar), ali opet ovaj tvoj tekst gore nije lak za pročitati.



> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Ako neko od vas zna arebiku verovatno je u moguč(!)nosti da mo? pročita


----------



## Orlin

Ja pretpostavljam da je bosanska arabica više ili manje slična onoj kojom je pisan osmanski turski. Da li sam u pravu?


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Ja pretpostavljam da je bosanska arabica više ili manje slična onoj na kojoj je pisan osmanski turski. Da li sam u pravu?




Nešto sam skoro pričao oko toga na EHL. Mislim da da, s tim da je naša arebica prolazila kroz nekoliko revizija. Jedna od kasnijih revizija razlikuje -o- i -u-, što mislim da nije slučaj sa osmanskim pismom.


----------



## xpictianoc

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Ako neko od vas zna arebiku verovatno je u moguč(!)nosti da mo? pročita





> پۉزدرآو سويمآ!
> آقۉ نهقۉ ۉد وآس زنآ آرهبيقۆ وهرۉوآتنۉ يه ۆ مۉغۆچنۉستي دآ *مۉ* پرۉچيتآ


bravo  znači, imao sam problem sa ć pa stavio sam چ  kao ć i ڃ kao č, i kako si već primjetio napravio sam grješku ovdje "*مۉ" *trebalo bi da bude "مه". 

Što se tiče pitanja o osmanski jezik, čini mi se da tamo nije bio posebnih slova za oznaku samoglasnika ali nikad nisam se bavio osmanskom pismom. Nekada učio sam arapski i mnogo mi se sviđa njihovo pismo. Kad sam bio u tatarskoj džamiji koja se nalazi u Krušinjanima (Kruszyniany) vodič mi je spomenuo da još uvijek muftija kada vodi molitvu čita stare knjige na starobjeloruskom, koje su napisane arebicom.


----------



## DenisBiH

Da, čitao sam o poljskim Tatarima nekad. Interesantna su pojava.  Tek sam skoro vidio da imaju i svoju verziju arapskog pisma, a to da se jezik smatra starobjeloruskim je još zanimljivije.

Mada, bili su i neki Bošnjaci muslimani tamo gore kod vas u 18. stoljeću, prije nego pređoše u prusku službu.

Što se tiče arebice, nažalost jako puno dokumenata iz osmanskog perioda je izgorjelo u Orijentalnom institutu i Vijećnici u Sarajevu 1992, pretpostavljam većina na osmanskom turskom, arapskom i perzijskom, ali dio vjerovatno i na bosanskom na arebici. Načuo sam zadnjih mjeseci da se Gazi Husrev-begova biblioteka u Sarajevu sprema na digitalizaciju materijala koji oni imaju, tako da postoji mogućnost da se u doglednom periodu na Internetu pojavi još toga na arebici. Naš prvi bosansko-turski rječnik, iz 1631, je također na njoj; mada ja nikako da nađem neki reprint.


----------



## xpictianoc

još više je zanimljivo što starobjelaruski je recimo u 90 posto razumljiv Poljacima  Tamo na sjevernom-istoku govori se nekom mješavinom poljskog-bjelaruskog i čak ukrainjskog jezika. Po meni Podlasie je najzanimljivi dio Poljske, ukucaj na Y*T "FILM PROMUJĄCY WOJEWÓDZTWO PODLASKIE" 

پۉزدرآوڵم *


----------



## DenisBiH

Pogledao sam film, fantastično izgleda krajolik.  Narodna nošnja kod žena me pomalo podsjeća na katoličku nošnju u srednjoj Bosni; iako da iskreno kažem nisam baš previše upućen u te stvari.

Uglavnom, još jedna jača kolekcija dokumenata iz osmanskog perioda, uključujući one na bosanskom pisane arebicom, je ona pri Bošnjačkom institutu u Sarajevu. Vjerujem da se može dogovoriti posjeta uz najavu ako nekada budeš navraćao ovdje, a kako se čini po tekstu na linku koji sam dao, i oni su trenutno pri digitalizaciji kolekcije i možda možemo očekivati i od njih nešto na Internetu ubuduće.


> U cilju zaštite kulturno-historijskog blaga od neprocjenjive vrijednosti  i značaja, te u cilju njene prezentacije i pružanja adekvatnih usluga  korisnicima i istraživačima, Bošnjački institut je započeo projekat digitalizacije svoje rukopisne zbirke, koja će u skoroj budućnosti biti dostupna na digitalnim medijima.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mod note: As suggested by DenisBiH, several posts discussing the languages used for the Quran in Bosnia-Herzegovina and Bulgaria have been moved to the Culture Café.


----------



## zapisnicar

Pozdrav!
Evo uspjedoh pronaci blog sa nekim ilustracijama a medju njima i stranica stripa za djecu ilustratora Amira Al-Zubija gdje je tekst pisan arebicom.
Jos davno je radio ilustracije za casopis Preporod (hadzi-Sefko i hadzi-Mefko).

newmuslimkids.blogspot.com/2011/04/apprentice-sulayman-aka-segrt-suljica_05.html

A na koji nacin si napravio tipkovnicu?


----------



## Diaspora

Baš me intersuje kako su ga pisali kada zvukovi e, g, č i tkd. ne postoje na Arapskom. Jedino znam da se moje ime piše ملادإن na modernom književnom Arapskom.


----------



## DenisBiH

Diaspora said:


> Baš me intersuje kako su ga pisali kada zvukovi e, g, č i tkd. ne postoje na Arapskom. Jedino znam da se moje ime piše ملادإن na modernom književnom Arapskom.



Dodatne tačkice i kvačice na postojećim arapskim slovima, isti princip se koliko znam koristi i u drugim nearapskim jezicima koji koriste arapsko pismo. Također su neki postojeći znakovi preraspoređeni, gajin (غ) za /g/, 'obično' h (ه) za samoglasnik /e/ itd. Na Wiki je ako se ne varam predstavljena jedna od kasnijih revizija, 'matufovača' reisa Džemaludina Čauševića.


----------



## xpictianoc

zapisnicar said:


> A na koji nacin si napravio tipkovnicu?



ima jedan program, zove se Microsoft Keyboard layout creator... uz njegov pomoć ne treba biti stručnjak da se uspije napraviti tipkovnicu. Sve potrebne slova može se naći ovdje  http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabica


----------



## zapisnicar

xpictianoc said:


> ima jedan program, zove se Microsoft Keyboard layout creator... uz njegov pomoć ne treba biti stručnjak da se uspije napraviti tipkovnicu. Sve potrebne slova može se naći ovdje



A na koji nacin si postavio slova Ž, Č, Ć, Đ, Nj?
Da li se nalaze na pozicijama tipki bosanske tipkovnice ili si ih morao pozicionirati na slobodna mjesta (npr. Q, W, Y)?
Da li si morao modifikovati neki od arapskih fontova ili se mogu naci svi specijalizirani harfovi koji odgovaraju slovima u bosanskom jeziku?
I izvini na ovolikim pitanjima, ali da zavrsim sa jos jednim, kako si regulisao Lam-elif kombinaciju?

Ja sam nekada davno malo gledao postove na forumu gdje ljudi diskutuju VOLT (Visual OpenType Layout Tool) ali nikako nisam shvatio na koji nacin bi se moglo sve to prilagoditi arebici. A tamo su pisali ljudi iz zemalja koji i danas koriste neku vrstu modifikovanog arapskog pisma za svoje glasove (razne drzave bivseg SSSR-a, narodi u zapadnom djelu Kine i sl.)

Izgledalo mi je kao da se preskace jedna cijela faza kod instalacije tj. da ne treba virtuelna tipkovnica vec samo dobro dizajniran font. 

Da li bih mogao dobiti .KLC file da usporedim, jer sam ja 2005 istim programom (ako nisu sta unaprijedili sada) uradio neku svoju varijantu te prilagodio nekoliko arapskih fontova. Zbog nekih drugih razloga sve je to ostalo na stand-by, ali ovaj tvoj post mi vrati interesovanje.

U svakom slucaju hvala puno za trud i interesovanje.


----------

